# Best Cheap Background?



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

Spray paint is the cheapest and my favorite background.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

TetraFan said:


> Hi guys. I am looking for recommendations on the easiest, low-cost black background you can put on your tank (that isn't paint!) and how to do so. Thanks in advance!


Hi TetraFan,

I use the plastic sheet film available a most LFS in rolls; typically less than $1 per foot available in various heights. I cut to fit the back and tape in place. You can also use Vaseline to hold it in place but it can be messy.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

I use the black background available at petco. I covered my 55 and two 10 gallons for under $12


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! All I have seen at my LFS so far are pictured background rolls, but I will keep my eyes peeled for a black one!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Right now I'm using a piece of black cardstock I got at my local grocery store. I used little velcro pads to hold it in place. Looks great.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

You can also go to the fabric store and purchase black opaque fabric then velcro or clamp to the back of the tank.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Check your local sign shop. They toss out scrap vinyl all the time. Depending on the size of your tank, it could be free. 

Some people like the look of window tint as a background. Check your local window tint shop for scrap pieces as well.


----------



## Absntmind (Jul 16, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi TetraFan,
> 
> I use the plastic sheet film available a most LFS in rolls; typically less than $1 per foot available in various heights. I cut to fit the back and tape in place. You can also use Vaseline to hold it in place but it can be messy.


Pam Cooking Spray also works well.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I used the darkest window tint that I could find.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

yeah dark window tint works great. if your looking for a great non glossy background than youre probably going to have to use matte black paint


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

Or try Plasti-Dip, which sprays on, and is black, but isn't truly paint. More like a thin rubber sheet.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I use a frosted light for the florecents it gives it a nice quiet foggy look. 4 bucks...and much better than the cheesy backgrounds


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I use a hard plastic material background.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

TetraFan said:


> Thanks for the replies! All I have seen at my LFS so far are pictured background rolls, but I will keep my eyes peeled for a black one!




Check the reverse sides. :icon_cool


----------



## dprais1 (Sep 12, 2012)

poster board! lots of color choices. 67 cents a sheet or so. scotch tape to apply.

got the wrong color? no problem, take it back (you didn't use it) and get a different one.

hobby stores are more $$ but instead of the 6 choices at the dept stores you have tons of choices!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the painted-on background. I've only done spraypaint in the past, but am going to try brush-on latex next.

Maybe take a stroll through the paint section of your local hardware/paint/home store. sometimes they have discounted cans that were returned/problematic/ihavenoidea for really cheap. Usually it's typical household colors, various shades of beige and off white, pastel blues, etc., but sometimes there is something interesting in there.

Also check and see if there are any hazmat recycling/collection centers in your area, I remember one near me was offering free latex paint (I think they just mixed all the excess they collected, but I'm not sure...), but it's likely to be in the common shades.

If you are really hard up, you could probably just take some oil (cooking oil, mineral oil, crisco, vaseline, used motor oil, etc.), smear it on the glass, and then stick even a plastic trash bag or something on it, work it a bit with a credit card/stiff scrapertypethingy, and get a cheap (free?) background...(I haven't tried this, and wouldn't recommend it...)


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

I used black limo tint on one of my tanks
And the other I used a brand name artscape it's a white smoke ,they are both very good and for that super clean look.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the window tint idea!


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

You can peel it off if you don't like. Its a nice benefit with Plasti-dip.




MChambers said:


> Or try Plasti-Dip, which sprays on, and is black, but isn't truly paint. More like a thin rubber sheet.


----------



## TetraFan (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I was definitely looking for something that I could easily take on and off, so I might try the poster board first and see how bad it looks.  

PS. Did not think about the reverse side haha


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used that plastic backing with the oil stuff you rub on first and after about three months, it started peeling away.

I just used some acrylic craft paint. About $3.


----------



## discgo (Jan 21, 2013)

You could cut up a black trash bag and tape it to the back.


----------



## Redtail84 (Nov 27, 2012)

+1 on the trash bag. I'm using it on my 20 long, and it works great.


----------



## discgo (Jan 21, 2013)

Redtail84 said:


> +1 on the trash bag. I'm using it on my 20 long, and it works great.


Good to hear. It was just the first thing that came to mind for me. Never actually done it yet. Mylar wrapping paper could work as well.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

*Background*



TetraFan said:


> Hi guys. I am looking for recommendations on the easiest, low-cost black background you can put on your tank (that isn't paint!) and how to do so. Thanks in advance!


I use vinyl similar to what a sign shop uses. Not the cheapest as it costs about 15 dollars for enough for a 48x20 tank. It looks like paint when viewed through the water and has the benefit of being able to change. I recently changed from dark green to navy blue.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Mat board comes in a lot of neutral colors and tones...you can get it at an art supply store.


----------

